# Tyson Kilmer?



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Anyone heard of him? Im doing alot of research on trainers and techniques to perfect the rescue dogs in my life. I really enjoy talking to him, or listening to him I mean. check out the video on this website and tell me what you think. 
Tyson Kilmer


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

i'd go with him or Ceasar Milan  But that's just me....


----------



## Tyson Kilmer (May 11, 2010)

Hey guy's ! Thanks for the shout out !!! I will post pic's threads,blogs you name it as soon as I figure out how ! I love dog's but i'm afraid of computers !


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Tyson Kilmer said:


> Hey guy's ! Thanks for the shout out !!! I will post pic's threads,blogs you name it as soon as I figure out how ! I love dog's but i'm afraid of computers !


HAha!Sounds like me.I still can't figure out how to post a youtube video.
Welcome to the forum!I will definitely enjoy reading all the advice!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Its good to see you Here Tyson! Im still trying to figure out how to post your street etiquette video here. very amazing stuff, cant wait to see more


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If you guys are posting from youtube just paste the address from the address bar and it will imbed the video


----------



## TejReider (May 11, 2010)

here you go guys.... i had to get my computer smart gf to upload it for you, cause i too am computer incapable lol

Zi6_0039 - Tyson Kilmer's Dogz Life


----------



## TejReider (May 11, 2010)

sorry its just a link, i guess the video didnt show up, but either way.....


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks bro! its amazing isnt it?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

we can only embed youtube videos.


----------



## TejReider (May 11, 2010)

yeah man, i watched three times so far, thats some amazing stuff, I mean my pup listens but thats a whole new level of obedience!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

How bout that client list? you know hes doing something right


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

welcome Tyson, you come highly recommended by respected peers. Would definitely love to have you around here. My name is Oscar I have two pups and would be honored to see you here from time to time.


----------



## TejReider (May 11, 2010)

yea right, i would kill for his client list in my tattoo parlor lol


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I knew the name sounded familiar, I just saw him on Dogs 101 and it clicked lol. From what I've seen he looks like a great guy and skilled trainer.


----------



## Shiver (May 12, 2010)

Ok, that was a great video. I like encouragement and attention they were given. They weren't out just for a bit of playful exercise lead by a inattentive owner. It had to be so much more fulfilling then the walks where the person is focused on other things.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

TejReider said:


> yeah man, i watched three times so far, thats some amazing stuff, I mean my pup listens but thats a whole new level of obedience!


I expect this out of my dogs in public everyday. except I use a leash. There is no better way to defend this breed than to display it properly


----------



## PittyGoBoom (Oct 14, 2013)

*Poor YELP! Reviews*



redog said:


> How bout that client list? you know hes doing something right


Not so sure about that. Tyson Kilmer has some of the worst reviews I have ever seen. Spend a little time Googling. Seems like you there is way more negative than positive feedback when it comes to his customers. :stick:

Looks like he spends a lot on PR to bury the negative.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

PittyGoBoom said:


> Not so sure about that. Tyson Kilmer has some of the worst reviews I have ever seen. Spend a little time Googling. Seems like you there is way more negative than positive feedback when it comes to his customers. :stick:
> 
> Looks like he spends a lot on PR to bury the negative.


Have you ever seen a positive yelp review? I sure haven't! The proof is in the pudding. Who's your trainer? Let me google that!


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Hmmm... Interesting to see the difference of opinion between this forum and the other dog forum I post on. Here is positive, on there they don't like how he treats pit bulls or how he talks about women.


----------

